# Where to find shark bait?



## usafeod26 (Apr 7, 2013)

I am looking for input on what kind and where do I find some decent shark bait. I can't catch crap for baitfish and I am running out of stingray. Where do you guys suggest I find some bait? Do any fresh seafood markets have fish for bait? How would I approach a Charter boat captain and ask him for scraps? I would think he would blow me off as a newb. I live in Navarre and am willing to travel to Pensacola or Destin to find some. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

-John


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Are you at the Herby shop or the school house?


John


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

go catch some lady fish or go cast netting for big mullet


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## usafeod26 (Apr 7, 2013)

I would love to catch lady fish, but I don't know where to go or what to use. I'm new to fishing around here and have only caught hardheads. TCheeks what bait and areas should I fish for lady fish?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

the surf during the summer is full of lady fish. we wade fish for them on calm days. we tie a 1/2 bank sinker to our line then about a foot up we tie a hook on using a polamor knot. put a piece of shrimp on it and cast into the schools. pop it slow and reel. when you feel a pulling set the hook. just my 2 cents. good luck and tight lines. mullet works great though. most bait shops and seafood places sell it. problemn with the seafood places is that they put it directly on top of ice and the chlorine thats in the water that the ice is made out of takes the oils away from the fish. itll still work though.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

If you don't know where to catch bait or don't have the time (we all run into this at one time or another) the charter boat thing is definitely doable - the deckhands on some boats clean the catch for tourists at the dock at the end of the trip. Throw em ten bucks and tell em you need shark bait. Just say it like you mean it. Also Joe Pattis will sell you big fish heads all day long. Also you can do a walk-on at the beach pier and hang out and watch for someone to catch a jack or ray or skipjack and just ask - it's going back over the side anyway. Just say you need shark bait and most of the time you will get blessed. If all else fails go to Joe Pattis or Marias seafood on Cervantes and buy my favorite back up bait - mullet. 10 pounds of big mullet will usually get you through any night of sharking and they're just over $1 a pound. At Joe Pattis I believe they're .99 a pound. You might want to consider acquiring a small chest freezer if you don't already have one so you can stock up. It's well worth spending a day collecting bait instead of fishing (the horror...the horror...) cause there ain't much that sucks like getting on the sharks and running out of bait.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

the majority of fish markets in the area have scrap bens for fisherman. or go to PCB or Navarre pier and get your self some cownose rays they are shark candy! Good luck UGLY


----------



## so_ill (Sep 19, 2011)

Tcheeks38 said:


> go catch some lady fish or go cast netting for big mullet


Many ladies around yet?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

plenty of rays in the surf and bay. also lots of mullet in the surf as well.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

so_ill said:


> Many ladies around yet?


i caught a few smaller ones the other day in the bay on eglin air force base. usually pensacola gets the fish before we do so i would assume so.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I caught 14 lady fish yesterday in 3 hours here in Santa Rosa Beach... the last hour i had my lines in very close, as I was trying NOT to catch them lol. If i waded out and casted, then I couldn't get my rod back to shore before I had a lady or two hooked up. I was using sand fleas on a pompano jig.


----------

